# Safety Tips For Power Tool Users



## toolman (Jul 14, 2008)

To follow up on our recent post on dangerous tools, here are some safety tips! http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/2010/01/tips-tool-safety-2/


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

289 days without a comment….hmmm


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

All tools are dangerous if you know what I mean. Ever have a somple screwdriver slip and poke a hole in your hand? Ever hit your thumb or finger with a hammer? Simple tools (no electric power) but they can hurt you!


----------

